

What else to use besides Dropbox? - dfischer

We've been using Dropbox for asset sharing with our team for a while now. However we've reached the 2gb limit and we were looking into how to solve this.<p>Like most people we thought we could upgrade a main account with 50GB and then share that account with others. However I dug in thinking that wouldn't work, and I was right. Anyone is limited based on their quota. Meaning if we upgraded one account to 50GB and shared a folder, it wouldn't use that accounts quota to disperse the quota, everyone would essentially be limited to 2GB out of that 50GB assuming they were on the free plan.<p>So, we looked into the team pricing and in our perspective it was ridiculous. We're not going to jump $800 onto the team plan.<p>What other alternatives are there?<p>p.s I still love Dropbox personally. For teams the pricing is off.<p>p.s.s What bothers me is charging for both # of users AND amount of storage is uncool. Seems like $99/year for 50GB unlimited users is ideal or $x/month per user. But both? No way.
======
Adaptive
1) I'd tell Dropbox you think the team pricing is too high and/or propose an
alternative SOHO price point. They seem to listen.

2) I use Dropbox for personal use only and subscribe to the 50GB account. That
being said I have also used Unison very successfully. Going that route you are
going to pay in terms of time and, if you don't have someone to care and feed
Unison, possible hiccups.

------
Mithrandir
ADrive is pretty good. Individuals get 50G free. No SSL for free accounts
though (except for the login.)

<https://www.adrive.com/login>

------
nolite
I like jundledisk alot.. Much better linux support
<https://www.jungledisk.com/>

------
raaid27
letscrate.com <\- Currently on appsumo.com for 7$- lifetime membership. Which
is nuts. Unlimited individual file limit, 10gb cap limit. It looks like an
easy fix for you in this situation.

www.appsumo.com

Note*- I'm in no way affiliated with letscrate, or appsumo- just sending
things your way!

------
dfischer
Looking at <http://www.wuala.com/en/> \- looks great so far.

